# Sigma korea posted this image. It's closely connected to Sigma poland's revoluti



## ewigkeits (Jul 30, 2013)

Sigma Korea(https://www.facebook.com/saekipnc) has posted this image. 

and they offer the some giveaway(DP2 Merrill and several bag..) to pill the blank.

Most korea user are expect a 'Mount' (Because of Rhyme.)

I think, It's very close to about Sigma Poland's 'Revolution count' 

What do you think about this?


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 31, 2013)

Could it not be their new 24-70 f/2.0 OS HSM Full Frame lens ?

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr3-the-next-sigma-miracle-new-24-70mm-f2-0-lens-to-come-in-one-year/


----------



## KacperP (Jul 31, 2013)

Interchangeable mount possibly. That makes pretty much sense. No-brainer from technical perspective and should be done easily by Sigma's service centres/agents.
Given abilities offered by Sigma USB Dock they should be able to provide kits for end-users to change mounts and recalibration. Or universal "premount" and adapters for target systems.

My preliminary guess is new lens and service exchangeable mounts for recent lenses using Sigma Dock. Why? Because


----------



## minim2 (Jul 31, 2013)

http://nikonrumors.com/2013/07/30/on-thursday-sigma-will-announce-a-new-free-mount-conversion-service.aspx/


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2013)

Interchangeable mounts, lets see, I owned the Tamron 80-210 Adaptall II back in the early 1980's. 

Just goes to show there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## xps (Jul 31, 2013)

minim2 said:


> http://nikonrumors.com/2013/07/30/on-thursday-sigma-will-announce-a-new-free-mount-conversion-service.aspx/



Great idea. I phoned Sigma. They said, the monetary amount for shipping & doing the service to an certified service center will not exceed 80-100€. Like changing the chip for the old 150-500.... 
Worth the money, if you own an expensive lens and switch to Nikon or Canon....


----------



## unfocused (Jul 31, 2013)

I really like what Sigma has been doing. First, the docking station for lens firmware changes and now the mount replacement service. 

And, I like that Sigma, Tamron and Tokina are all putting out higher quality lenses. We can only benefit from the competition.

I'm sure Canon and Nikon are worried about this trend. I just hope they respond by producing better and more affordable products, instead of just trying to cripple the third party products.


----------



## xps (Jul 31, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I'm sure Canon and Nikon are worried about this trend. I just hope they respond by *producing better and more affordable products,* instead of just trying to cripple the third party products.



+1
I hope they stop the trend of Nikon/Canon to produce high-end lenses with astronomical price tags.


----------



## cliffwang (Jul 31, 2013)

xps said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Canon and Nikon are worried about this trend. I just hope they respond by *producing better and more affordable products,* instead of just trying to cripple the third party products.
> ...



Actually I have different thought. If Nikon/Canon have reasonable price tags for their lenses, they will kill other lens makers. Competition is good for us.


----------

